# Wilmington NC area barns



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

What kind of riding do you do? I've heard good things about Hanover Stables and they specialize in H/J and WP. 

I graduated from there, it's a great school! Now I live about 1/2 hour north from Wilmington in Jacksonville (my husband is stationed at Camp Lejeune). My horse is boarded at Wildwood Farms.


----------

